# Helmets



## winjim (11 Jul 2021)

My neighbour is currently up a ladder painting the outside of his house. He is wearing a bike helmet. I am baffled.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jul 2021)

Protection against seagulls? 🐦


----------



## winjim (11 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Protection against seagulls? 🐦


Pigeons and magpies maybe.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2021)

Wife told him he should have a hard hat on?


----------



## rogerzilla (11 Jul 2021)

Maybe he's trying to get the late 80s splatter look to match his 1989 Kona.


----------



## winjim (11 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wife told him he should have a hard hat on?


I suppose they may have discussed the possibility of him falling 15' onto the tarmac.


----------



## MontyVeda (11 Jul 2021)

winjim said:


> My neighbour is currently up a ladder painting the outside of his house. He is wearing a bike helmet. I am baffled.


Vents as brush holders?


----------



## Milkfloat (11 Jul 2021)

Maybe his wife is about to pass his bike up to him and he is going to do some stunts.


----------



## TissoT (11 Jul 2021)

May be he's a flicker and does want to get paint on his head.


----------



## MontyVeda (11 Jul 2021)

I suspect head injuries are statistically more common whilst undertaking some home DIY than they are whilst riding a bike


----------



## Drago (11 Jul 2021)

On his head, or the end of his nob?


----------



## winjim (11 Jul 2021)

Drago said:


> On his head, or the end of his nob?


He's up a ladder and wearing shorts, I could probably find out for you.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Jul 2021)

Self identifies as a cyclist?


----------



## postman (13 Jul 2021)

My neighbour was wearing two coats last time he painted the outside of his house.Why I asked he told me the instructions said for better results two coats would be advised.


----------



## Archie_tect (13 Jul 2021)

Postie- that'll be his undercoat and top coat...


----------



## T4tomo (13 Jul 2021)

winjim said:


> I suppose they may have discussed the possibility of him falling 15' onto the tarmac.


Ask him if its MIPS approved?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Jul 2021)

TBF it's probably far more likely to save him from a head injury falling off a ladder than it would be if he fell off his bike.


----------



## neil_merseyside (13 Jul 2021)

winjim said:


> I suppose they may have discussed the possibility of him falling 15' onto the tarmac.


But a helmet is for a ~5kg mass onto a flat surface ~1m below, so if he's 80kg and 5m up that's more than a little out of spec.


----------



## winjim (13 Jul 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> But a helmet is for a ~5kg mass onto a flat surface ~1m below, so if he's 80kg and 5m up that's more than a little out of spec.


Are you trying to get this thread sent to quarantine?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jul 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Ask him if its MIPS approved?



Mitigates impressive paint splatter?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jul 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> But a helmet is for a ~5kg mass onto a flat surface ~1m below, so if he's 80kg and 5m up that's more than a little out of spec.



No No No. Haven't you the read the falling off ladders test results or what happens when a ladder is in collision with a car?


----------



## winjim (13 Jul 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> No No No. Haven't you the read the falling off ladders test results or what happens when a ladder is in collision with a car?


If the ladder falls backwards then his fall is likely to be broken by the asbestos roof of my garage anyway. Maybe he should also be wearing a respirator?


----------



## bruce1530 (13 Jul 2021)

Once saw a neighbour's little kid being told that he had to wear his bike helmet when playing in the garden. The reason? He was playing underneath an apple tree...


----------



## Milkfloat (13 Jul 2021)

bruce1530 said:


> Once saw a neighbour's little kid being told that he had to wear his bike helmet when playing in the garden. The reason? He was playing underneath an apple tree...


Actions like us will hold back science - where will be get out next Newton from?


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Jul 2021)

The world has gone mad I tell you!


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wife told him he should have a hard on?


Mo !!! You have embarrassed me.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jul 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Mo !!! You have embarrassed me.


Lol…I had to look back and make sure I hadn’t actually said that!


----------



## Drago (13 Jul 2021)

Decades ago we were tasked by the corporal, who wasn't very bright, of putting up the christmas decorations in the main hall at Slade Camp in Oxford.

In order to reach the middle of the ceiling we had a ladder, with about 8 hefty blokes holding it vertical so the smallest available person could climb and do the decorations. Fair enough, it just about worked.

However, in the name of safety Corporal Dove, for t'was his name, had us tie a rope around the climbers waist, and he stood on the floor holding the other end as the lad clambered up. None of us had any idea whatsoever that would do to break his fall in an emergency, but we all knew that to argue with so eone that thick was pointless.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jul 2021)

Drago said:


> Decades ago we were tasked by the corporal, who wasn't very bright, of putting up the christmas decorations in the main hall at Slade Camp in Oxford.
> 
> In order to reach the middle of the ceiling we had a ladder, with about 8 hefty blokes holding it vertical so the smallest available person could climb and do the decorations. Fair enough, it just about worked.
> 
> However, in the name of safety Corporal Dove, for t'was his name, had us tie a rope around the climbers waist, and he stood on the floor holding the other end as the lad clambered up. None of us had any idea whatsoever that would do to break his fall in an emergency, but we all knew that to argue with so eone that thick was pointless.



Never seen the Indian rope trick?


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jul 2021)

winjim said:


> My neighbour is currently up a ladder painting the outside of his house. He is wearing a bike helmet. I am baffled.


*There's a buzzard waiting in the tree opposite!*


----------



## bruce1530 (13 Jul 2021)

This also reminds me of a story about another one of my neighbours (not the wee boy under the apple tree).

Alex, the guy who lived a couple of doors up, decided to paint the wood above a dormer window in his roof.

One of my other neighbours and I looked up the street that day to see Alex, age 85, dressed in shirt and tie and wearing leather shoes, climbing out of his dormer window , with a paintbrush and pot of paint in hand. He worked his way along the 45 degree sloping roof, and got ready to paint.

"Are you OK there, Alex", we shouted, "Do you want us to bring a big ladder?"

"I'm perfectly fine", he shouted. 
Then "Don't worry about me, I've got a safety harness".

When we arrived with the big ladder and got him down, we discovered that the "safety harness" was a length of clothes rope tied round his waist, and the other end tied onto the bed. If he'd fallen, it'd have cut him in half.


----------



## Andy_R (18 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> No No No. Haven't you the read the falling off ladders test results or what happens when a ladder is in collision with a car?


Yebbut, what about the test results when the ladder is in collusion with the car?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Aug 2021)

Andy_R said:


> Yebbut, what about the test results when the ladder is in collusion with the car?



Does it produce a fire engine in the resulting crash?


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Aug 2021)

Many years ago I entered a cross country race which started at Coombe Gibbet. When I arrived at the start I discovered that it was a popular launch point for hang glider enthusiasts. I looked up and saw that they were all wearing helmets 🤔


----------



## winjim (18 Aug 2021)

Update:

Saw my neighbour for the first time the other day riding his bike.

He wasn't wearing a helmet.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Aug 2021)

winjim said:


> Update:
> 
> Saw my neighbour for the first time the other day riding his bike.
> 
> He wasn't wearing a helmet.



But was he carrying a ladder?


----------



## ianbarton (18 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Many years ago I entered a cross country race which started at Coombe Gibbet. When I arrived at the start I discovered that it was a popular launch point for hang glider enthusiasts. I looked up and saw that they were all wearing helmets 🤔


Also many years ago a friend of mine was into whatever you call paragliding with a parachute. Shortly after take off his chute collapsed and the impact of hitting the ground tilted his head back. The rim of his helmet broke a bone in his neck. Luckily he made a good recovery.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Aug 2021)

ianbarton said:


> Also many years ago a friend of mine was into *whatever you call paragliding with a parachute*.


Don't they call that... _paragliding_?


----------



## Profpointy (18 Aug 2021)

winjim said:


> My neighbour is currently up a ladder painting the outside of his house. He is wearing a bike helmet. I am baffled.



Why are you baffled? Seems perfectly sensible to me


----------



## ianbarton (18 Aug 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Don't they call that... _paragliding_?


I thought that only applied to the ones with the rigid wing structure!


----------



## Landsurfer (18 Aug 2021)

4 years ago we where on holiday in Cuba.
There was a party of Germans that went hillwalking every other day, guided trips.
All of them wore cycle helmets on their trips ...
In case they tripped or stumbled ?
Weird.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Aug 2021)

ianbarton said:


> I thought that only applied to the ones with the rigid wing structure!


That's _hang_liding, isn't it?


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Aug 2021)

winjim said:


> My neighbour is currently up a ladder painting the outside of his house. He is wearing a bike helmet. I am baffled.


 He plans to go on a bicycle ride, the minute he finishes painting?


----------

